# Student Visa HELP Please



## cheekygiggles (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello all,

After some help in finding out the cheapest course to study in oz for an english international to qualify for student visa so can work part time while applying for RSMS. I know I need to register for a Cert IV course to qualify.

I dont mind what the course is or where...just cheap and not a lot of attendance hours required.

Thanks all.

lane:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

There are no cheap courses for international students. They cost thousands of dollars, sometimes hundreds of thousands. This is how the universities make their money so they can offer subsidized places to citizens and PR student! 
Your hours are dictated by DIAC have you read the visa requirements? You wont get a student visa to study the way some students come to the UK to study ie cheap 1 day a week courses!!


----------



## cheekygiggles (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi shel...

There are cheaper course to study for international students as I have been looking into them TAFE Certs are what I am looking at. I am wanting to someone ideally a student to reply who has knowledge of some of these courses. As some colleges have less required attendance hours and day/night courses and some courses are cheapers than others at different colleges. 

Thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

cheekygiggles said:


> Hi shel...
> 
> There are cheaper course to study for international students as I have been looking into them TAFE Certs are what I am looking at. I am wanting to someone ideally a student to reply who has knowledge of some of these courses. As some colleges have less required attendance hours and day/night courses and some courses are cheapers than others at different colleges.
> 
> Thanks


What is cheap for you? TAFE courses for international students are on average $10,000 AUD (per year)

For a UK national wanting to undertake a course that is not higher education (ie: university level), it must be:
- a certificate I, II, III and IV (except ELICOS)
- a VET diploma
- a VET advanced diploma
- a vocational graduate certificate
or
- a vocational graduate diploma.
Vocational Education and Training Sector: Temporary Visa (Subclass 572) - Assessment Level 1

On a student visa you will be limited to 20 working hours a week during the term, and unlimited hours while on holidays.
Certificates at TAFE can be done full-time or part-time, but part-time will just mean it will take you longer to do even though you'll end up doing the same amount of hours. Studying less hours a week does not entitle you to work more, that 20hr restriction will be in place whether you do 10 or 30 hours of study a week.


----------



## cheekygiggles (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for this. Yes this is the information I know I need to my student visa. I am actually after some insight into the actual courses.. For instance AsiaInter College in Sydney business course Cert IV is cheaper than the same course offered at Tafe SA. I am after actual course prices from current or ex students studying TAFE. I know courses vary from $4000-$20,000 and I am obviously trying to find out which ones are at the cheaper end of this scale.

Thanks


----------

